# اوبريت سيبني اعيش .فاديا بزي ونخبه من المرنمين كامل



## GAD FOR JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

*
اوبريت سيبني اعيش

فاديا بزي ونخبه من المرنمين 
*



















 *أوبريـــت سيــنى أعيـــــــش


فكرة و كلمات الشاعر : رمزى بشـارة
الحان وتوزيع واخراج : م. جورج رمزى

أداء فردى :
فاديا بزى - فيفيان السودانية - نرمين وهبة - ماجدة بزى - ايفيت سمير - ثناء حداد
لورين سعاده - سوزان مسعود - موريد وليم - مينا عبده - منتصر سلامه - اشرف انور
ميخائيل القمص جورجيوس - جـــون بغـــدادى

أداء جمـاعى :
ماركو سيف - بيلندا ميلاد - مريم ميخائيل - سارة ميخائيل - ميرا بارنيس
بيتر جمال مرقس - ماريان رياض - مونيكا مقار - ثيؤدورا مقار - ماريا غالى
جاكلين شاروبيم - سوزان حنا - جاكلين ابراهيم*
























*حرر بواسطة oesi_no *


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك ويعوضك 
*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك ويعوضك
> *​




*شكرا علي مرورك

الرب يباركك
*
*

الترنيمه mp3
**حرر بواسطة oesi_no * 
​


----------



## pero2pero (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

ربنا يعوضك 

الحق أنزلة قبل ما يرفعوة .:download:............................................

30: 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## ENG BESHOY (23 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي خالص علي تعبك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

pero2pero قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> ربنا يعوضك
> 
> ...



*شكرا علي مرورك

الرب يباركك حياتك
*
​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

eng beshoy قال:


> *ميرسي خالص علي تعبك وربنا يباركك​*




*شكرا اخي علي مرورك

الرب يباركك*




​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود عظيم جداً ربنا يعوضك
و
مستيين مسيرها تنتهي للشاعرة اميرة سعد

ودي البوستر والبرومو ، بجد الاشعار والترانيم اللي فية اكثر من رائعة وجميلة جداً






وده البرومو رائع جداً-تحميل مباشر

من هنا*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (23 فبراير 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *مجهود عظيم جداً ربنا يعوضك
> و
> مستيين مسيرها تنتهي للشاعرة اميرة سعد
> 
> ...





*شكرا اخي علي مرورك

الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (24 فبراير 2010)

*يارب تكون خدمتي 

مفيده بالنسبه لكم

ابن يسوع المسيح

gad for jesus*​


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااا جدااااااااااا على الاوبريت الجميل


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2010)

*تم حذف اللينكات 
مخالفة للقوانين
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------

